# Simply breath taking . . (56k get playboy)



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats cool!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

they take your breath away - shows how SMALL we are


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> they take your breath away - shows how SMALL we are


Equally how great we are :thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Pretty sure they weren't taken on a phone cam!!!

Awesome.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

:repost: :lol:

Original

Great pictures though so deserve another thread :thumb:

Darren


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

that looks awesome. great pics, what camera did you use :lol: 

anyone figure out what part of the world pic 3 is ??

the front looks like its held together with duct tape :doublesho


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

The white on Endeavour is looking a bit tired and showing some signs of oxidizing. I would go with a couple of passes with Megs #83, as for the black, apply a bit of CG new look gel.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

ribena said:


> that looks awesome. great pics, what camera did you use :lol:
> 
> anyone figure out what part of the world pic 3 is ??
> 
> the front looks like its held together with duct tape :doublesho


it's Gibralta i think


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats amazing! hold on tight its a long way down


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

i think it deffo is the Gibraltar


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

visor said:


> thats amazing! hold on tight its a long way down


And even further up :thumb:

Great pics :doublesho


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Blimey, they haven't been taking photo lessons from PMV Gavin have they!

Those pictures are just incredible, I can't believe the clarity.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

They are truely mindblowing pics :doublesho :thumb: :thumb: 

(wonder what LSP they use on the old Shuttle? :lol: )


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't look down

Brilliant


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

I should imagine that the clarity is also aided by the fact that there is no atmosphere.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

stunning pics - def not taken with a point and press!


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

"after signing up with a new client, VXRMARC takes some paint depths readings"


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats ace


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - the clarity in those pics is something else  Stunning and humbling really. 

Can you imagine though..... "Does anyone have any more AA's for the camera?"


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Clarity is stunning...


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if they are stills taken from a high def video cam? I've got some of them on my desktop


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

great pics, but why does it look like the guy has a really dodgy mouchstace (sp) and a fat face 

3rd pic down

also on the pic with the thing saying 2.5, why does it appear to be hanging? there is no gravity surely!!!!!


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

The pictures look awesome! What website are they from?


----------



## Deano_Deano (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome pics, cheers for the post :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I posted about this in the other thread, but that land picture you can see does not look real to me.

To be classed as an astronaut, you need to be 50miles above the earth.
75 mile for full zero gravity. They just don't look high enough?

I am sure we was as high as that when we went to Orlando on the plane


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, what perspectives. Just amazing.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

On the second to last picture one of the windscreens looks like it's broken?


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Kev_mk3 said:


> they take your breath away - shows how SMALL we are


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

ribena said:


> that looks awesome. great pics, what camera did you use :lol:
> 
> anyone figure out what part of the world pic 3 is ??
> 
> ...


I beg to disagree 

The image is of the top half of the South Island of New Zealand (with the southern most parts of the North Island also visible)










...you can almost see the house where I used to live in the posted picture - it's certainly spectacular! :doublesho


----------



## MarcC (Nov 3, 2007)

Does Anyone else think that it looks like the astronauts pants are falling down in pic 6? Not even just a little?

"Good pics etc", You'd kinda expect NASA to have a good camera wouldn't you? 



(Wow my hundreth post,NICE )


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

that is an amazing set of pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

those pics are amazing!!!:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very cool pics


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow! That is awesome


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Breathtaking photo's there:thumb:


----------



## Parkywrx (Nov 28, 2007)

stunning....


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I can see my house!

Amazing photos.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That is some stunning photography


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

What camera were you using :lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

some stunning photos


----------

